# Found this on facebook - looks like wildcamping POI's



## ScoTTyBEEE (Aug 1, 2017)

.
.....


----------



## Mul (Aug 1, 2017)

Grr, I report these nearly weekly. wasn't CoP was it ?

I won't say which one, but I know of one is a single track road, can't turn at end no room, reversing would be hell for a mile or so backwards and uphill it's so narrow and the POI is actually under a 5' bridge. I asked for it to be removed about 3years ago .. and it was. I'd like to think some muppet copying these tries that one, it'd teach 'em.

Have you raised a ticket and reported it to Admin, otherwise you're hoping he looks at the thread soon'ish.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Aug 1, 2017)

Mul said:


> Grr, I report these nearly weekly. wasn't CoP was it ?
> 
> I won't say which one, but I know of one is a single track road, can't turn at end no room, reversing would be hell for a mile or so backwards and uphill it's so narrow and the POI is actually under a 5' bridge. I asked for it to be removed about 3years ago .. and it was. I'd like to think some muppet copying these tries that one, it'd teach 'em.
> 
> Have you raised a ticket and reported it to Admin, otherwise you're hoping he looks at the thread soon'ish.



I'll send them a PM good idea.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you - the information has been passed on to Phil ...


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 1, 2017)

This has been reported to Google for them to action and remove the offending information ...


----------

